# Battlefoam Custom Tray Creator



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Battlefoam have added a flash based custom tray creator to their website.



> Hi guys,
> 
> After many months of development and over 100 emails asking for this, we did it.
> 
> ...


note - If you live in the UK you can buy Battlefoam gear from Wayland Games


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

That's a very nice little app, and a great idea - love the custom shapes section on the right with the option for the different tank shapes.

If Wayland will be doing these custom ones, I might be picking up replacements for the insides of my GW cases


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey that's a pretty handy feature.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like this has possibilities


----------



## Sternguard (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice. Foam trays that will fit the army i have without me having to mutilate them


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn this is cool. If someone buys some of these can they do a review in the product reviews section? We have had a bit of a discussion of various options and this would be a cool addition.


----------

